# snails?



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

ok...so i just bought some new plants yesterday from a store i usually dont go to and today i have a bunch of snails chewin all my plants up. how do i get rid of these guys? my lfs said to put a dose of coppersafe in there, which i did, but will this work, and how long will it take. its been 4 hours, and i still see a couple movin around. any suggestions?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Copper will work, give it time.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

tie a piece of cucumber to a tring and wait for all the snails to go on it then take it out. U can feed the sanils to a puffer if u have one.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Raphael catfish eat them too, mine has gotten old and lazy though.


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

they are in my piranha tank. i guess ill just wait to see if this coppersafe works.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

coppersafe isn't too great for your plants..







I never owned a snail that ate my plants. they only ate algea. just my experience..


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

a method i use, is to use baby convicts,or baby jac demps,the smallest you can find, if your p is pretty grown he'll just leave em alone, theyre excelent at scouring the tank for sh*t to munch its a cheap natural way to kill snails,either that or some loaches........


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

I have some snails in my RB tank, and when I started another tank I needed some of the plants from the RB tank so I just cleaned the plants under water and them left them in the sink for maybe 2 hours and then I cleaned them again. It worked great, no snail problem.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

i had bought 2 snails, but my shelldwelling cichlids ae them, so you may want to try a few of those they eat them pretty fast and it looks cruel.


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

i wish i could, but my brandtii would probably eat the cichlids. i just bought some stuff called had-a-snail, i put it in, and my lfs said to wait about 5 days and my snail problems will be solved, so we'll see.


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

well, as of today.....snail population is drastically down, but not gone.ill try a second dosing of the had-a-snail after a few more water changes. i wish there was a snail eating fish i could put in there that my brandtii wouldnt eat.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

had-a-snail have any effect on your serra?


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

doesnt seem like it. should i be more wary of this product?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes, be careful with copper based treatments (like all of those you mentioned). Piranhas are sensitive to high copper levels as are some plants.

Also, give the stuff some time to work. Give it about a week, it won't be instant. The way the meds might work is to kill all the eggs and/or young snails.


----------

